# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Theloderma corticale (Vietnamese Mossy Frog)

## Crazy Frog

Hi guys.. i am trying to breeding the vietnamese mossy tree frog since last year... finally last month my frogs have lay 40 plus eggs (the eggs were protected with jelly like gel) on my lava rocks... so i decide to took them out and put them in all in a container and fill it with 2-3mm of water so that it doesnt dry up...but after the 4 days,the eggs seem to turn mouldy... and on the 6 days all didnt make.
Yesterday the same breeding pair lay another 30 plus eggs .... what should i do with it?

A fren of mine told me to leave the eggs on the lava rocks that the frogs lay on.. the lava rocks now is place in a pail with some water in it but all the eggs are all above water level.

1) Between does the mossy's eggs need to be in water?

2) I think that the jelly like gel protecting the eggs can help in protecting the eggs from drying up... true?
3) i also think since the frog lay the eggs above the my tank's water .. i think the egg should be fine without water...if not the frog should have lay the eggs under water stick to the rocks instead..

help needed ... 
thanks

----------


## Crazy Frog

My frogs




My tank

----------


## Alex Shepack

Definitely leave the eggs on the rocks.  Moving them from the rocks will most certainly damage them.  As for the water level, leave it just like it was in the tank where the frogs laid the eggs. Also, make sure that the humidity is still high where you're keeping the eggs.  If you're up for an experiment, try leaving the eggs in with the frogs.  There is a chance that they will get eaten or damaged and won't hatch, but there is also a chance that they will survive.  Again, if you move them, be very careful.  Try to replicate the conditions as well as you can.

Alex

----------


## Crazy Frog

Humidity is still 70-80% where i am keeping the eggs..

----------


## Crazy Frog

check the eggs ...some of them seem to be ok with small tapole like in the eggs but there are some that are like getting mouldy... doesnt look to good...between will the mouldy eggs spoil the rest of the eggs too as each eggs got jelly to protect it...

----------


## Alex Shepack

If you can remove the moldy eggs without damaging or greatly disturbing the others, I would. 

Alex

----------


## Crazy Frog

i wish i can ... but the egg with jelly seem very hard to take out from the lava rocks...anyway to take them out?
seem like the eggs are glue to the rocks.

----------


## Crazy Frog

Manage to clear the moldy egg with a credit card and now left with 17 egg ... a total of 16 egg moldy... sad.I can see some of the egg with tiny tapole moving in it..anyway will post a picture of them soon.

----------


## justin shockey

that sick good luck

----------


## Crazy Frog

three days ago i had my first tadpole hatched..that was fast ... and today is the 10 day ..i got 10 tadpole already..now left with 4 eggs to hatched....

----------


## Kurt

Good luck with raising them. Please keep us posted on your progress.

----------


## Crazy Frog

Today all egg manage to hatched a Total of 14 tadpole and 3 eggs ddint make it after hatching most of them seem to be very restless not really moving around...Will give it 2-3 more days and they should be active and that when i will start feeding them with some sinking fish food... will post some picture soon....in the mean time anyone keeping the mossy frog in this forum?
As i heard that mossy is easy to come by in usa or other country.

----------


## Kurt

THey are often for sale here, but I don't have any (yet)  :Wink:

----------


## Crazy Frog

okie...between how much is it for sale in usa for each for CB and WC ones?

----------


## Alex Shepack

There really isn't much difference in price between WC and CB here. Both run between $50 and $80.  That being said, most of the CB are very  young while most of the WC are sub-adult to adult.  


Alex

----------


## justin shockey

i want one there relly cool

----------


## jody

id love one.  no mossey frogs for sale around here.

----------


## jody

nice viv by the way. beautiful.

----------


## justin shockey

thanks jody for the reply

----------


## Crazy Frog

> There really isn't much difference in price between WC and CB here. Both run between $50 and $80. That being said, most of the CB are very young while most of the WC are sub-adult to adult. 
> 
> 
> Alex


 
okie ... thanks for the reply alex...anyway i hear that cb onces are much brighter in colour and the mossy green come with red for CB ones ... is ur smaller mossy brighter and have red on it?

----------


## Alex Shepack

I haven't really noticed drastic color differences in the ones i've seen, but it is entirely possible.  I suspect that that red color is just a trait of youth that eventually turns to brown in adults.  That being said, there are now several different species of Theloderma in the U.S.  Just recently there were imports of T. bicolor, which looks very similar to corticale, and T. asperum, which is a little more unique looking. 

Alex

----------


## nat31

i have 3 mossys but in the us they are very male heavy so it is hard to breed them and if a mossy is proven to be female they are often pricy i have had mine for 1 yr and they are beutiful but i am not sure if i have a female because 2 are proven males and one is hard to sex 

ps: what is your tank temp humidity etc. when they bred :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

> id love one. no mossey frogs for sale around here.


Where's here?

----------


## Crazy Frog

> i have 3 mossys but in the us they are very male heavy so it is hard to breed them and if a mossy is proven to be female they are often pricy i have had mine for 1 yr and they are beutiful but i am not sure if i have a female because 2 are proven males and one is hard to sex 
> 
> ps: what is your tank temp humidity etc. when they bred


i have two tank but both tank humidity are kept between 80%-100%. between i think they like more water area like deep water(10 cm and above) as mine always found hiding in the water... and become active at night.

----------


## Crazy Frog

Some update on my 6-7 days old tadpole,some seem to be feeding already and i am now feeding them sinking fish food that contain spirulina from Tropical.. i am keeping them in 15L of water tank and with a airstone with carbon and plus twice changes of 10 % of water a week.

3 April 09

----------


## Crazy Frog

> I haven't really noticed drastic color differences in the ones i've seen, but it is entirely possible. I suspect that that red color is just a trait of youth that eventually turns to brown in adults. That being said, there are now several different species of Theloderma in the U.S. Just recently there were imports of T. bicolor, which looks very similar to corticale, and T. asperum, which is a little more unique looking. 
> 
> Alex


That interesting but between cant really find much info on T.biclor... only manage to find a picture of it...between is look like corticale... what the different beetween this two sp.?

Any size different? and other ...would like to know more....

----------


## Crazy Frog

Eggs of T.corticale (2days old)

----------


## Crazy Frog

Tadpole 3 days old (but still very restless laying around)

----------


## Kurt

The picture of the eggs is so strange! It looks like the rock has eyes. Creepy, but I like it. I guess I am weird that way  :Big Grin:

----------


## justin shockey

thats sweet im so happy thay made it

----------


## nat31

my water is 5 1/2 inches deep and my frogs are in an all aquatic tank with sticks "that are only used by the crickets" and a fake seeweed plant, i have a filter that cleans the water and then spills it out in a waterfall way on the side of the tank and the water comes down the glass and goes into the water that the frogs are always in. my mossie frogs are active at all times of the day croaking all the time. sometimes when i change the water they mount the only unsexed mossie i have, so i think it may be a female but it is not bigger than the others and i have still never seen any eggs, i think this may be because of temperature though because after a year and a half of research i am yet to find an exact temp for mossies so what is your temp when they layd the eggs.

----------


## Crazy Frog

okie.... how big is ur tank, how many mossy u have and how big are they?
I keep them between 25-28 celsius as my country is hot so i am using a chiller to chill my tank for them... my chiller kick in at 28 and kick off at 25.
I am using a sump for my tank .. inside the sump i use carbon and some bio home for bacteria to live in as filter as well...
Also maybe u might want to add some lava rock in as they need dry area to live their egg on... imine lay the egg on the rocks doh.

----------


## nat31

my tank is a 29 gal i have 3 mossies in it and they are all full grown 2 yr olds and i was going to add lava rock but i have no $$ right now 

ps: what is a sump i have never heard of this

----------


## jody

> Where's here?


 pennsylvania.

----------


## Kurt

> pennsylvania.


Any where near Hamburg? Thats an incredible show.

----------


## Crazy Frog

> my tank is a 29 gal i have 3 mossies in it and they are all full grown 2 yr olds and i was going to add lava rock but i have no $$ right now 
> 
> ps: what is a sump i have never heard of this


 
sump mean a sump tank ...it a tank below my frog tank which my frog tank's water will flow down to it  and the sump tank help in store a bigger vol of water and also i can also have my carbon and other filter item in it....

----------


## justin shockey

how are thay doing

----------


## Crazy Frog

> how are thay doing


All 14 tadpole seem to be doing well... some are 4 cm big already... but there are some which are smaller like 2.5 cm doh... maybe didnt get enough food ....haha
Will post a picture of the them soon.

11april 09

----------


## justin shockey

cool thanks

----------


## Crazy Frog

Picture of them two weeks old(Pic taken on 12apriil09)...and it feeding time!

----------


## justin shockey

post more pics

----------


## Crazy Frog



----------


## Crazy Frog



----------


## justin shockey

thanks

----------


## Kurt

Awesome tadpoles! I can't wait for mine to hatch out.

----------


## Crazy Frog

Picture taken again on 21april as they should be 3week 2day old ++.

----------


## Crazy Frog

They are now about 5-5.5cm long.

----------


## justin shockey

how long Du's it take for them to grow legs

----------


## Crazy Frog

Hey what are you looking ya..that mine girl!

----------


## justin shockey

maybe are you looking to get rid of them

----------


## Crazy Frog

> how long Du's it take for them to grow legs


 
By day 50 of evolution, the tadpoles attain 60 mm in length and their posterior feet should become visible. After day 75, their posterior feet should begin to move, and the black and smooth skin on their back becomes dark green and tubercular. The frog should completed its evolution on day 91 but there are some cases which period of evolution observed lasted about 6 months.

----------


## justin shockey

i hope it Du's not take that long

----------


## John Clare

Very interesting tadpole - looks like a cross between a Hyla tadpole (shape) and a Bufo tadpole (color).  Keep us posted!

----------


## justin shockey

ya i want more pics when they get bigger

----------


## Crazy Frog

Finally

----------


## Crazy Frog



----------


## John Clare

Very nice!.  How tame are they?

----------


## Billy

Awesome! Very nice looking froglets!

----------


## Kurt

Awesome. I have few red-eye froglets and they are nearly as big as yours. You should write an artle for the web site. We have three up so far, and at loeast two more in the works.

----------


## Crazy Frog

nah... they are not very tame. U mean you can tame ur frogs?

----------


## landshark

Are you going to be selling these? I absolutely need a breeding group.

----------


## frogkam

'i hope to feed some of mossy! i am new, i donno is it easy to keep?

----------


## Savannah

What substrata do you have in the water??? and what kind of moss is that? I love your tank! I'm trying to figure out a design for my 60gl for when i get my mossy's.

----------


## kiwitwist

Wondering if anyone who has been following this thread knows of any breeders in the US. This thread has been awesome, and it's the only one I've seen on the internet at all showing their life cycle in captivity. Awesome work, Crazy Frog!

----------

